# last ride pics



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Figured I would put up a few pics from last Sunday. I only have a couple but u trex guys might like the one pulling out the rzr lol.


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

very nice! that trex looks mean as heck with that camera angle an terms


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah i like to see the rex towing the rzr, but when i get stuck i dont care what pulls me out, it could be a pink barbie jeep for all care


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

I hear ya josh. He pulled me out a couple times. Thanks for posting mike


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Love the first pic, and the 3rd!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

looks like a good time


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Always a good time when youre riding. Next time ill get pics of you mike rack deep with stockers and not getting stuck..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> Always a good time when youre riding. Next time ill get pics of you mike rack deep with stockers and not getting stuck..


Not sure when I can get out again archery season is rite around the corner. By mid winter my bike will be a different beast...


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Cant hunt on sunday..


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

03maxpower said:


> Cant hunt on sunday..




Is that a law up there or a choice


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Law. It sucks cause usually thats the only day off.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Maine is the same way. Aint easy to get out when you work 6 and 7 days a week.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> Cant hunt on sunday..


Haha but don't think the will be to happy when i hunt all day Saturday then ride Sunday


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

brutemike said:


> Haha but don't think the will be to happy when i hunt all day Saturday then ride Sunday


don't think the wife oops


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

I guess


----------

